# Burgess battery information



## martymcfly1955 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi 

Can anyone give me some information on the old burgess batteries?

I have 2 big dry cell batteries similar to the ones used to power the walkie talkies in Back To The Future 3. Ive heard they could be poisonous and toxic?

Am I ok to be in the same room as them?

What damage could the do? 

Thanks


----------



## Backpacker Light (Sep 14, 2010)




----------

